# Black Swan



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I just watched this movie this morning. As a huge Natalie Portman fan, of course I have to watch everything she's in, even if it's about... Ballet. Actually, this is more of a psychological thriller with ballet being merely a pretext. It seemed a bit pretentious to be honest. Its use of dark imagery, wild hallucination sequences, and strong sexual content seemed forced and there was a clear sense of "movie-trying-to-be-avant-garde" rather than "avant-garde film".

With that said, it was still an engaging movie, well done at times. The plot is easy to follow for the most part and the acting isn't bad at all. I'm by no means a fan of ballet related things (besides my beloved Princess Tutu), but it's easy to get mesmerized by the epic dancing and dynamic score. At its heart I guess it was trying to be a character study, although it was probably restrained by running time limitations, making certain plot threads a bit ambiguous.

Overall, though it's definitely worth a rental in a world of generic movies. It has its flaws but nothing that makes it a poor film - just a bit unrealized - and it's definitely unique. Go check it out, if only for Natalie Portman :whistling: :T


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I watched this disturbing movie last night and while I won't say I didn't like it, I also won't say I did. Very strange to say the least but as you said it is engaging. Some of the cinematography, music and visual effects were well done. I was disappointed in how short the "love" scene between Portman and Kunis was. Definitely worth a rental if you're looking for a weird movie!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I really thought the whole thing was pretty well done. The movie was engrossing, visually atractive, well written, well acted and adequate sound wise. You could ask for more, but you won't get it very often.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought they tried too hard to make a piece of art.


----------

